#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Ребята помогите мне жить

## andrewp

доброго времени суток дамы и господа. спинальная форма SD  прочитал я про свою болячку , стало грустно слегка, зная наше гос-во и свое светлое 8-) будующее стало еще грустнее. мне 28 лет, женат, до диагноза планировали детей. а сейчас хочется развестись и застрелиться. что бы не мучать родных и любимых людей. вот так вот. даже не знаю что делать. 

я все жду и жду когда же у меня наступит то самое принятие болезни
сегодня нашел где можно купить 1500 me инсулина, прочитал, что для тяжелого отравления хватает 400 me надеюсь уехать далеко что бы было время себя убить. или повеситься. хотел найти морфий, но его увы у нас недостать, а наркотики искать не хочу. что то мне совсем погано стало. если раньше было проще была наверное жалость к себе. теперь все по другому, абсолютно спокоен, не вижу другого выхода. ждать пока меня приложит и висеть на шее у жены и стареньких родителей не могу, не имею права. супруга у меня молодая и красивая, я ее очень люблю именно по этому и не вижу смысла ждать что и как будет. не знаю что делать. на работе меняется собственник, работу скорее всего надо будет искать другую. я не знаю что мне делать. не могу себя настроить на нормальный лад. умом понимаю, что так нельзя а сделать с собой ничего не могу. психологов тут нет, нашелся один сначала хотел пообщаться потом, когда я объяснил проблему, сказал что я у него такой первый случай и он вообще практикует около 1.5 лет. вот так вот грустно. не знаю что мне делать.


это я писал на одном из форумов где общаются подобные больные в разные периоды времени. на данном этапе увы я так и не нашел другого выхода. знаю что до просветления мне будет еще намного больше идти. но я не хочу мучать собой окружающих. 

болезнь называется рассеянный склероз и отношения к памяти не имеет. пока хожу на работу, пытаюсь получить инвалидность что бы получать поддерживающие препараты, но особого смысла в этом не вижу. в общем все довольно таки сумбурно. опять же понимаю, что проблема не в болезни а скорее в голове.

----------

Add (09.12.2008)

----------


## Ersh

Давайте лучше поможем тебе жить?

----------

Makc (29.06.2009), Нея (29.12.2010), Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

*andrewp*, Вы знаете, что суицид в буддизме - это очень страшная вещь, которая грозит очень печальными последствиями на многие жизни?

Я всё же, считаю, что когда традиционная медицина помочь не может, надо искать другие пути. Не сдавайтесь! Попросите у Учителя соответствующие практики. Были случаи, когда люди с помощью тех или иных практик от раковых опухолей избавлялись. Да и просто, стоит посоветоваться с Учителем насчет того, как лучше поступить в отношении родственников. 
Не сдавайтесь так просто!

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013), Рюдзи (25.07.2009)

----------


## andrewp

в том то и проблема, у меня говорят очень сильная связь с Учением, мы беседовали с девушкой которая сейчас учится в индии, (на форуме, ей помогали собраться уехать) она тоже мне сказала что у меня сильная связь с Учением, но тут у нас нет Учителей. и остается блуждать в темноте. есть правда центр Кагью, я их неплохо знаю, они хорошие ребята, я помогал им организовываться, но это несколько не мое. а самое ближайшее это тыва но туда русскому почти закрыт путь.

----------


## Tiop

Друг, я очень сильно сочувствую!!!




> Новое достижение в лечении рассеяного склероза
> 
> Американские ученые успешно завершили первый этап испытаний лекарства для лечения рассеянного склероза.





> Испытание экспериментального препарата на подопытных животных показало, что у них интенсивно восстанавливаются миелиновые оболочки. Это дает ученым надежду не только на замедление развития болезни, но и на частичное восстановление уже утраченных больным функций. 
> 
> 
> Авторы исследования Артур Уоррингтон (Arthur Warrington) и Мозес Родригес (Moses Rodriguez) считают достигнутый результат весьма обнадеживающим и выражают надежду на скорое начало клинических испытаний лекарства. Впрочем, даже при самом удачном исходе, широкое применение находящегося на этой стадии разработки препарата станет возможным только через несколько лет.


http://www.geropharm.ru/p104/l150/index.html




> Клинические испытания нового метода лечения рассеянного склероза начинаются в Великобритании, в Frenchay Hospital вблизи Бристоля. На этой стадии в них примут участие шесть пациентов.





> Это первые в стране клинические испытания применения стволовых клеток в лечении рассеянного склероза, хотя при лечении других заболеваний - например, кардиологических, - уже показана эффективность методов клеточной терапии. Первые результаты испытаний, позволяющие судить о безопасности и эффективности метода, врачи надеются получить в ближайшие несколько месяцев.


http://www.geropharm.ru/p104/l143/index.html

При современном уровне развития медицины можно ожидать, что многие серьезные болезни будут побеждены в ближайшее время. Ещё в первой половине 20-го века умирали от туберкулёза, теперь есть эффективное лечение.

----------


## Good

andrewp, нет ничего, что можно было бы уничтожить. Жизнь драгоценна и не нам её прекращать. Жить необходимо вопреки обстоятельствам. Полагаете, что во время войны, в концлагерях, людям хотелось жить? Ведь они испытывали неимоверные страдания и мучения. Тем более, что у вас такая связь с Учением. Когда вы готовы бросить себя под откос, то подумайте о ваших родителях. Как это повлияет на их сердца? Взвесить надо все очень и очень внимательно, и не отчаиваться ни в коем случае. 
Держитесь, и верте в чудо, а мы сделаем всё, чтобы поддержать Вас.

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Ребята, а есть ли какая-нибудь возможность для виртуальной связи с Учителем? Я имею в виду, посредством email, например. Или, если у человека нет возможности поехать к Учителю лично,  может кто-то может за него спросить? На форуме присутствуют близкие ученики Богдо Гегена и Аджана Сумедхо...

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## andrewp

сейчас лечения нет. пока я могу ходить сам, я стараюсь помочь тем кто уже не может. я в свое время был в монголии, жил там 4 года, был в резиденции Богдо Гэгена.

----------


## andrewp

по настоящему, конечно есть масса разработок по терапии рс но, увы пока они дойдут до россии пройдет масса времени, а неврологический дефицит не восстановить. я надеюсь, что если буду в состоянии то смогу съездить в монголию. но для этого надо собрать и деньги и самому собраться с духом. на данный момент нахожусь в стадии получения инвалидности что бы начать получать какое-либо лечение. сансара заедает друзья, своей квартиры нет и не будет, на нее не заработать, долги сейчас пока постараюсь раздать. буду пытаться учиться программированию что бы может быть что-то делать не выходя из дома если будет совсем тяжко.

----------


## ННаталья

Да уж... а ГДЕ РЕЗУЛЬТАТ вашего учения??? вашего духовного труда???
я ПОНИМАЮ что в начале когда узнаешь диагноз всегда наступает ШОК СТРЕСС итд итп... Неужели надеялись на вечность??На сказку? 
ЦЕНИТЕ здесь и сейчас... дышите глубоко и ЖИВИТЕ..радуйтесь МОМЕНТУ жизни . мы ВСЕ !!..ВСЕ умрем рано или поздно.так или иначе... сущая правда..и выхода НЕТ..живите без иллюзий..
а с вашим диагнозом живут оооооочень еще долго..есть прекрасные препараты..слава богу.. и не тужитесь о будущем- каждый в ответе о себе-еще неизвестно за кем кто будет ухаживать в конце..

----------

Людмила Покровская (21.03.2011)

----------


## Гьямцо

Суицид-в любом случае не выход .См сообщ.№3.Перестаньте об этом думать.Если вы сейчас ,в этой жизни,не справитесь с этой проблемой-рано или поздно она вернется снова.
Насчет родных не беспокойтесь-те,кто ухоживает за тяжелобольными(если все-таки придется)накапливают очень большие заслуги.


P.S.Вроде бы с некоторыми Учителями действительно можно связаться по Интернету.

----------


## andrewp

в том то и проблема, что несмотря на то что я был в монголии и жил там несколько лет я был очень мал, мне было 6 лет. потом уже я умом понял что это мое и появилось тяга к этому, и с тех пор не могу найти учителя. не складывается, наверное не готов к этому. нет наставлений нет практики потому что это была бы не правильная практика.

----------


## ННаталья

http://www.infito.ru/sclerosis_cure.htm

----------


## Маша_ла

Андрей, вас Андрей зовут, да?
Так вот. Пока вы в чел. теле и можете воспринимать, слушайте. 
То, что вы испытываете сейчас - это хорошо, ок?
Вы страдаете и таким образом очищаете свои прошлые негативные дела.
Это гуд.
Далее, сколько вы проживете - неизвестно, может и долго получится.
Для хорошего перерождения, вам не надо никуда ехать, не надо никуда бежать, просто оставайтесь на месте и практикуйте. 
Медитацию Ченрези практикуйте. Это очень продвинутая и сильная медитация.
Вы это можете? У вас текст есть? 
Чем вам помочь?
Держитесь, мы все умрем и все будем также в растерянности. Надо собраться и спокойно практиковать. 
Если можете, посмотрите вот ссылочку я нарыла - сама вчера смотрела - ЕССТ говорит о жизни, о самсаре, о сострадании, о медитации на Ченрези - там 2 части, посмотрите первую, кликните на 2-ю часть справа вверху.
http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...arch&plindex=0
Вы английский понимаете? ЕССТ очень ясно говорит.
И не раскисайте. Пишите, чем вам можно помочь?
Суицид - несусветная глупость и ничего более. Вы что же, хотите и в следующей жизни болеть и умереть от суицида? Глупости. Не конструктивно. Практикуйте как следует, пока есть такая возможность и пишите, чем вам можно помочь.

----------

Алексей Самохин (12.07.2010), Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## ННаталья

есть еше одно масло которое лечит или помогает хорошо в этом диагнозе..найду напишу...но на скорую руку это масло заменяет по сотаву только *оливковое масло хорошего качества..холодного* прессования.это масло надо внести в ежедневный рацион еды и делать массаж тела регулярно- одним словом- мысли о смерти слегка торопливые...у меня подруга лет 3 назад получила диагноз.. и?.. ничего страшного... всё нормально..работает..даже машину водит..лечится...и еще одна знакомая.. лет эдак 10 !!!!назад.. и??..ну немножко похрамывает и всё...а потом.. еще один аспект.. нет ни одного заболевания ДИАГНОЗ которого ТАК запутан.. так что может быть воовсе и не склероз.. :Smilie: а вы прыгаете уже на веревку..

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

Депрессия - она иллюзия и есть. Позволить омрачённому состоянию сознания довести себя до самоубийства - верх легкомыслия. Маре того и надо.

Кстати: человек живёт с пользой и пишет книги, и развлекается

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## andrewp

спасибо конечно, но я боюсь что условия существования в сша и россии несколько разные. а в глубинке и того подавно.

----------


## Tiop

Можно будет попросить кого-то зайти в эти клиники, в Америке и в Англии, привезти\отправить оттуда лекарства, когда они станут доступны.

Жить можно с болезнью очень долго, посмотрел форумы - человек 20 лет болеет , но в совершенно трезвом сознании и юморит даже. Не отчаивайтесь!!!

В небольшом проценте случаев, как я понял, болезнь полностью отступает.

----------


## Ануруддха

Я тут немного название темы подредактировал, надеюсь автор за.

----------


## Маша_ла

А чего связь с Ламой - Богдо Геген Ринпоче (если я имя не путаю), вроде как в России? Патрул Ринпоче тоже. 1 ноября будет посвящение Шакьямуни, если я не ошибаюсь.
Могу дать телефон моего Ламы - только он в Америке и говорит по англ. Но он тоже скажет, что не надо беспокоиться, надо медитировать на Ченрези и читать мантры Ом мани пеме хум.  Могу дать телефончик, если говорите по англ.  :Smilie: 
В общем, масса возможностей имеется получить связь с Дхармой и с практикой  :Smilie: 
Кстати, на том видео, ссылку на которое я давала в предыдущем посте, ЕССТ дает во второй части передачу на мантру Авалокитешвары  :Smilie:

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## andrewp

прошел еще один год. я рад всех видеть на форуме - если пишете - значит у всех все хорошо 8-) 
что могу сказать - кардинально ничего не изменилось, хожу и всё такое 8-) надо опять ехать на обследования. еще много положительного произошло за этот год. 
купили квартиру в ипотеку, жить было негде и это было правильное решение. планирую поехать на учения http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/news/summer_...s_and_program/ к Досточтимому Ело Ринпоче, если кто едет - можем познакомиться там уже лично - поеду через красноярск. не хочется загадывать заранее но мы с супругой запланировали поездку для меня. работа-дом. хочу прийти к тому, что важно - внести дхарму в свою повседневную жизнь, что бы жизнь была полна смысла. что еще 8-) при изучении традиционной китайской живописи обнаружилось что достаточно сильно дрожат руки 8-) и рисовать тушью видимо не мое. зато начал рисовать маслом. и даже как говорят есть некоторые успехи. много всего произошло. но все мысли конечно о поездке. все сумбурно - позже напишу больше если кому-то будет интересно. Спасибо большое Андрею Зотову, он тратил свое время на меня в скайпе и я до сих пор пристаю к нему по всяким вопросам. спасибо всем кто был неравнодушен. 
Андрей.

----------

AndyZ (13.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Joy (28.07.2012), Odvulpa (13.06.2012), Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), SlavaR (23.07.2012), Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012), Svarog (13.06.2012), Wyrd (13.06.2012), Алексей Е (13.06.2012), Байраги (11.08.2012), Буль (13.06.2012), Джигме (13.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012), Кузьмич (17.08.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Николай Бе (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.10.2012), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Андрей, так держать!!!

----------

andrewp (13.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

а что делать ? “за нами Москва” 8-)

----------

Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012), Алексей Е (13.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Secundus

приятно ! как и должно быть,
всё, что есть хорошего, отдаю вам для излечения !

----------

andrewp (14.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012)

----------


## Аурум

Андрей, сил вам и терпения чтобы добиться своих благих целей и скорейшего вам выздоровления!

----------


## andrewp

1 августа я буду в Улан-Удэ, если у кого нибудь есть желание увидеть меня лично - рад буду встретиться.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> 1 августа я буду в Улан-Удэ, если у кого нибудь есть желание увидеть меня лично - рад буду встретиться.


Всегда  интересно увидеть  вживую виртуальных знакомых,я буду в У-Удэ к 5 августа,если ,что звоните на мой сотовый 8-964-4111117 .

----------

Anthony (28.07.2012)

----------


## andrewp

с радостью 8-) мой номер ****

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Хорошо,как буду там позвоню.

----------


## andrewp

Доброго времени суток уважаемые форумчане и форумчанки. Наконец-то свершилось то, о чем я сильно мечтал, мне удалось попасть на учения, и я получил прибежище у Досточтимого Ело Ринпоче. http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/news/traditi...achings_2012/# я тут даже попал на фон 8-) вторая фотография 8-). что еще могу сказать. я счастлив. Начинаю практиковать, теперь уже можно сказать на законных основаниях. Долгим был путь. но Благодаря именно Ваше поддержке все получилось. Спасибо всем огромное.

----------

AndyZ (17.08.2012), Anthony (17.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (17.08.2012), Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2012), Joy (01.12.2019), Lanky (17.08.2012), Pema Sonam (17.08.2012), SlavaR (17.08.2012), Ydg (17.08.2012), Аньезка (17.08.2012), Артем Тараненко (17.08.2012), Буль (17.08.2012), Владимир Баскаков (17.08.2012), Джигме (17.08.2012), Дордже (28.08.2012), Кузьмич (17.08.2012), Кунсанг (17.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.10.2012), Тао (17.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (17.08.2012)

----------


## andrewp

Доброго времени суток!
Ребята, посоветуйте, что мне прочитать про шаматху, и соответственно как практиковать?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Книги вашего Учителя. У него много чего по вашему вопросу есть.

----------

andrewp (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Наставления по шаматхе лучше получать у своего наставника. В Гелуг, кстати, внимательно относятся к такому аспекту, как условия, необходимые для практики шаматхи, не каждый способен получить нужные условия, насколько я знаю, но ничего невозможного нет. Геше-лхарамба Чжамьян Кьенце а Петербурге давал наставления по шаматхе, хоть и давно это было, но у пользователя Dondup, кажется, были материалы этих лекций. В любом случае, лучше опираться на наставления, полученные от учителей своей традиции.

----------

andrewp (28.08.2012)

----------


## andrewp

Вот я собственно и хочу узнать что нужно для начала практики шаматхи, книга с комментариями у меня есть, а самого текста нет, какой правильный перевод, сколько их? Возможно вопросы глупые, но пожалуйста, разъясните мне, что надо для начала практики и как это делать. хочется практиковать правильно. я как чистый лист который надо заполнить знаниями. а текстов так много что можно запутаться. Dondup - помог мне настолько много, что мне просто неудобно его беспокоить. Если бы не его помощь,и не помощь остальных ребят из Питера, если вы читаете - спасибо вам еще раз 8-), то я бы не попал на учения.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Dondup - помог мне настолько много, что мне просто неудобно его беспокоить.


Надо-надо его беспокоить в связи с шаматхой!  :Smilie: 
Пусть хотя бы скажет, остались эти лекции или нет.

----------

Буль (29.08.2012)

----------


## andrewp

лекции доступны на сайте Учителя.

----------

Chong_Kwan (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Ой! Покажите, пожалуйста, пальцем, где? Я искал давно и не нашел.  :Frown: 

Вот нашел зато: http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/au...-ude_2009_god/ - наставления Ело ринпоче.

----------


## andrewp

Ну я именно это и имел ввиду. 8-)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

А! Нет, я про наставленич геше Чжамьян Кьенце еще говорил. Я тоже их хочу, и кажется, они где-то сохранились, но не найти.

----------


## Secundus

> ... я как чистый лист который надо заполнить знаниями...


ни в коем случае, оставайтесь чистым, незагрязненным ничем

----------


## Соколов Александр

Могу посоветовать начать интересоваться технологиями целительства с помощью звука-хорошо помогает людям с неврологическими заболеваниями и заболеваниями мозга вот к примеру можете хотяб недельку послушать в наушниках-эффект будет положительный http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3991664

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Виктор Франкл будучи узником концлагеря задавался вопросом - что помогает людям выживать в самых чудовищных условиях.  Полезно познакомиться с его работами. Например http://lib.ru/DPEOPLE/frankl.txt

----------

andrewp (06.02.2013), Винд (01.09.2012), Иргит (29.08.2012), Кузьмич (31.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Надеюсь, форумчане из Улан-Удэ помогли к хорошему эмчи попасть.

----------


## Joy

> Могу посоветовать начать интересоваться технологиями целительства с помощью звука-хорошо помогает людям с неврологическими заболеваниями и заболеваниями мозга вот к примеру можете хотяб недельку послушать в наушниках-эффект будет положительный http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3991664


в этом методе есть один немаловажный аспект - чтобы был эффект, нужны качественные наушники/мониторы.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> в том то и проблема, что несмотря на то что я был в монголии и жил там несколько лет я был очень мал, мне было 6 лет. потом уже я умом понял что это мое и появилось тяга к этому, и с тех пор не могу найти учителя. не складывается, наверное не готов к этому. нет наставлений нет практики потому что это была бы не правильная практика.


Что бы вы могли посоветовать тому, кто хочет покончить с собой? (Андрей, Россия)

Гьялва Кармапа: Я бы предложил ему взглянуть на другие варианты своей жизни. Очевидно, что человек, который хочет совершить подобное действие, испытывает нечто, что не может перенести, и не видит никаких других путей для продолжения жизни. Если бы мне пришлось оказаться рядом с таким человеком, я бы попытался объяснить ему, что всегда есть варианты
Адрес статьи на bbcrussian.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/hi/...00/4144684.stm

----------

Буль (05.02.2013), Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Николай Г.

> Построй всё вместе и сравни: сто тысяч возможностей, и все ведут в тупик. Это ведёт в тупик, то ведёт в тупик. В какую сторону ты ни идёшь, ты застреваешь. А теперь отбрось всё, что ведёт тебя в тупик: что останется? "Человек с кучей свободного времени, по ту стороны от учения и деланья" (Сёдока)



Это из наставлений Кодо Саваки. Тут  такого добра навалом :Smilie:

----------

Буль (05.02.2013), Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Что бы вы могли посоветовать тому, кто хочет покончить с собой? (Андрей, Россия)
> 
> Гьялва Кармапа: Я бы предложил ему взглянуть на другие варианты своей жизни. Очевидно, что человек, который хочет совершить подобное действие, испытывает нечто, что не может перенести, и не видит никаких других путей для продолжения жизни. Если бы мне пришлось оказаться рядом с таким человеком, я бы попытался объяснить ему, что всегда есть варианты
> Адрес статьи на bbcrussian.com
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/hi/...00/4144684.stm


Забавно слышать советы как жить от человека, который-то и не жил (точнее, жил вдали от забот на всем готовом, не имеет никакого опыта семейной жизни, обычной работы и т.п.). Так, дежурное заявление для галочки, чтоб сказать что-то "хорошее" и "правильное".

----------

Аурум (06.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

*Н.Гумилев, "Выбор"*

Созидающий башню сорвется,
Будет страшен стремительный лет,
И на дне мирового колодца
Он безумье свое проклянет.

Разрушающий будет раздавлен,
Опрокинут обломками плит,
И, Всевидящим Богом оставлен,
Он о муке своей возопит.

А ушедший в ночные пещеры
Или к заводям тихой реки
Повстречает свирепой пантеры
Наводящие ужас зрачки.

Не спасешься от доли кровавой,
Что земным предназначила твердь.
Но молчи: несравненное право —
Самому выбирать свою смерть.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (07.02.2013), Содпа Т (07.02.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Забавно слышать советы как жить от человека, который-то и не жил (точнее, жил вдали от забот на всем готовом, не имеет никакого опыта семейной жизни, обычной работы и т.п.). Так, дежурное заявление для галочки, чтоб сказать что-то "хорошее" и "правильное".


Кармапа помнит или осознает и прошлые свои жизни, поэтому дело говорит...

----------

Германн (07.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

> Кармапа помнит или осознает и прошлые свои жизни...


Не удивлюсь если не только свои...

----------

Германн (07.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

> Забавно слышать советы как жить от человека, который:..._не имеет никакого опыта семейной жизни, обычной работы_...


 :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Кармапа помнит или осознает и прошлые свои жизни, поэтому дело говорит...


Он сам это подтверждает?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Он сам это подтверждает?


Из вышеприведенной ссылки
Когда вы изучали Дхарму, на что вы полагались в первую очередь - на заучивание текстов или на интеллектуальное их понимание? (Вопрос читателей ВВСChinese.com)

Гьялва Кармапа: В первую очередь я полагался на медитацию, которая должна быть правильной, интенсивной и стабильной. Тогда рано или поздно ты вспоминаешь все, чему учился в предыдущих жизнях. Ну а до тех пор пока этого не произошло, надо полагаться на свой интеллект.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если, согласно буддизму, пространство уже содержит всю информацию, почему таким просветленным существам, как Кармапа, нужно снова и снова после каждой реинкарнации изучать буддизм вместо того, чтобы использовать знание, полученное ими в предыдущих жизнях, или просто взять его из пространства? (Тэд, США)

Я снова родился обычным человеческим существом, поэтому должен учиться 
Гьялва Кармапа
Гьялва Кармапа: История знает много великих учителей и боддисатв. Но у нашей эры только один Будда, Будда Шакьямуни. Себя я рассмариваю лишь как одного из учителей. И я бы не стал себя называть "живым Буддой" или просветленным существом. Я снова родился обычным человеческим существом, поэтому должен учиться. Но через медитацию, через практику я могу достичь такого уровня, когда получу благословение от своих предшественников.
Возможно ли вспомнить свои предыдущие жизни и что для этого надо делать? (Валерий Цуркан, Эстония)

Гьялва Кармапа: Да, конечно. Это непросто, но если заниматься серьезно медитацией, это возможно, я уверен.

----------


## Буль

> Гьялва Кармапа: В первую очередь я полагался на медитацию, которая должна быть правильной, интенсивной и стабильной. Тогда рано или поздно ты вспоминаешь все, чему учился в предыдущих жизнях. Ну а до тех пор пока этого не произошло, надо полагаться на свой интеллект.


1. "Вспомнить всё, чему учился в предыдущих жизнях" -- далеко не означает "вспомнить все свои прошлые жизни".
2. Из текста не следует, что сам Кармапа "вспомнил всё". Он просто "в этом уверен".

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Да он к тому же очень скромен

----------


## Буль

> Да он к тому же очень скромен


То есть он не говорил о том, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> То есть он не говорил о том, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни?


От него самого можно только узнать как это можно сделать, он это дает понять, но о себе лично никак не отзывается, не выпячивает, видимо цель другая - все это могут, если делать вот так то...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Надо бы перенять это у Кармапы, и на вопрос(ы)-Умеете ли вы ездить на велосипеде? На машине? Можете ли то то и то то... Отвечать да туда сюда, если этому учиться то конечно, я в этом абсолютно уверен. Могу  подсказать как...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> То есть он не говорил о том, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни?


Вообще посмотрел на этот вопрос с другой стороны -- мельком глянул в Ламриме Чже Дагпо Ринпоче (Гампопа), там сказано, что такой эффект возникает, когда достигаются определенные бхуми Бодхисаттвы. И достижение даже 1 уровня уже яв-ся освобождением от многих клеш и страхов. То есть, получается, что если правильно медитировать, оттачивая техники стабильных состояний ума, чередуя с основополагающими упражнениями, например, простирания, чтоб взбодрится и пр. То это действительно реально достичь Освобождения уже в этой жизни.

----------


## Бискамжа

Доброго времени суток, земляк) подскажите, как Ваше здоровье? Есть ли сдвиги?

----------

andrewp (21.12.2018)

----------


## andrewp

В плане здоровья, все хорошо, есть небольшие остаточные явления как то слабая левая рука, порой разжимается просто кисть без предупреждения. после стольких лет ожидания ухудшений это конечно полная ерунда. теперь внезапно нарисовалась другая проблема, последствие, как я полагаю ожидания ухудшения годами.... в какой-то момент постепенно стало психологически крайне тяжело жить. просто жить. помогли конечно соседи, один алкоголик очень много пил и сдавал таким же товарищам квартиру и периодически ночью внезапно включалась музыка.полиция не реагировала никак. потом подключились другие соседи переехали в другое жилье а это стали сдавать соседям посуточно.. те количество проблем удвоилось. в таком режиме мы с супругой жили примерно два года. боролись с соседями с переменным успехом.. в итоге тот кто сдавал покину сей мир скорби а квартиру перестали хотя бы сдавать посуточно... и тут внезапно третье эко помогло, и у нас появился славный мальчик Стёпа. а потом все стало катиться по наклонной, видимо болезнь нанесла удар а пара лет с квартирой посуточно сломали меня окончательно. Удалось с помощью мамы супруги и ипотеки приобрести другое жилье. и живи бы как говориться ремонт делай практикуй, расти сына. вот оно счастье. но увы. оказалось что супруга отказалась переезжать в другой город а я тут жить не могу. и это меня добило. постепенно становилось все хуже и хуже. в итоге на данный момент имею одну незавершенную попытку суицида. На  данный момент наблюдаюсь у доктора психотерапевта, с ноября 2016 года. увы мне ничего не помогает. в какие то дни мне лучше а в какие-то дни мне хуже... пытаюсь выжить.  написал как есть.

----------

ПавелПас (27.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> В плане здоровья, все хорошо, есть небольшие остаточные явления как то слабая левая рука, порой разжимается просто кисть без предупреждения. после стольких лет ожидания ухудшений это конечно полная ерунда. теперь внезапно нарисовалась другая проблема, последствие, как я полагаю ожидания ухудшения годами.... в какой-то момент постепенно стало психологически крайне тяжело жить. просто жить. помогли конечно соседи, один алкоголик очень много пил и сдавал таким же товарищам квартиру и периодически ночью внезапно включалась музыка.полиция не реагировала никак. потом подключились другие соседи переехали в другое жилье а это стали сдавать соседям посуточно.. те количество проблем удвоилось. в таком режиме мы с супругой жили примерно два года. боролись с соседями с переменным успехом.. в итоге тот кто сдавал покину сей мир скорби а квартиру перестали хотя бы сдавать посуточно... и тут внезапно третье эко помогло, и у нас появился славный мальчик Стёпа. а потом все стало катиться по наклонной, видимо болезнь нанесла удар а пара лет с квартирой посуточно сломали меня окончательно. Удалось с помощью мамы супруги и ипотеки приобрести другое жилье. и живи бы как говориться ремонт делай практикуй, расти сына. вот оно счастье. но увы. оказалось что супруга отказалась переезжать в другой город а я тут жить не могу. и это меня добило. постепенно становилось все хуже и хуже. в итоге на данный момент имею одну незавершенную попытку суицида. На  данный момент наблюдаюсь у доктора психотерапевта, с ноября 2016 года. увы мне ничего не помогает. в какие то дни мне лучше а в какие-то дни мне хуже... пытаюсь выжить.  написал как есть.


А практики тоже не помогают?Есть определённые "заземляющие" практики, которые очень хорошо успокаивают и нормализуют ток энергии по телу. Я пока ни одного не знаю,кому бы они не помогли.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2018)

----------


## Алик

Вы себя программируете на негатив , поэтому ничего хорошего не замечаете. После войны люди в землянках жили с детьми и лебеду ели, и выжили, и в люди вышли. 
Давайте уже заканчивайте с ожиданием ухудшений. Один товарищ рассказывал, что у него рак обнаружили, и четверо его друзей практически этого товарища похоронили. Но через 10 лет он ещё живой, а трое из этих четверых умерли.

----------


## Харуказе

> В плане здоровья, все хорошо, есть небольшие остаточные явления как то слабая левая рука, порой разжимается просто кисть без предупреждения. после стольких лет ожидания ухудшений это конечно полная ерунда. теперь внезапно нарисовалась другая проблема, последствие, как я полагаю ожидания ухудшения годами.... в какой-то момент постепенно стало психологически крайне тяжело жить. просто жить. помогли конечно соседи, один алкоголик очень много пил и сдавал таким же товарищам квартиру и периодически ночью внезапно включалась музыка.полиция не реагировала никак. потом подключились другие соседи переехали в другое жилье а это стали сдавать соседям посуточно.. те количество проблем удвоилось. в таком режиме мы с супругой жили примерно два года. боролись с соседями с переменным успехом.. в итоге тот кто сдавал покину сей мир скорби а квартиру перестали хотя бы сдавать посуточно... и тут внезапно третье эко помогло, и у нас появился славный мальчик Стёпа. а потом все стало катиться по наклонной, видимо болезнь нанесла удар а пара лет с квартирой посуточно сломали меня окончательно. Удалось с помощью мамы супруги и ипотеки приобрести другое жилье. и живи бы как говориться ремонт делай практикуй, расти сына. вот оно счастье. но увы. оказалось что супруга отказалась переезжать в другой город а я тут жить не могу. и это меня добило. постепенно становилось все хуже и хуже. в итоге на данный момент имею одну незавершенную попытку суицида. На  данный момент наблюдаюсь у доктора психотерапевта, с ноября 2016 года. увы мне ничего не помогает. в какие то дни мне лучше а в какие-то дни мне хуже... пытаюсь выжить.  написал как есть.


Есть определённые особые техники,которые применяются теми кто слишком рьяно созерцали голову слова (хуатоу), вопрос-дхьяну (коан), или переусердствовали в начитывании дхарани и дзазен. По сравнению с той болезнью,которой они в следствии этого заболели,любые депрессии,хандра и сплин - просто сущая ерунда. 
Первый - найкан.



> Состоит из 4-х этапов. 
> Первый (подготовительный): 
> Сядьте ровно на стул, выпрямив спину, ноги поставив полными ступнями на землю, руки на коленях или на столе (подлокотнике). 
> Далее нужно представить на макушке головы яйцо (или шар) из мягкого сливочного масла со смесью корицы или мёда. В зависимости от того какие проблемы беспокоят тело или ум нужно задать свойства этому яйцу. Если телесная боль,или боль в органах, то яйцо впитывает её и выводит из организма, попутно расслабляя и массажируя их. Если тревога,смятение или тяжелые мысли,то яйцо развеивает туман этих мыслей,скрывающих чистый и спокойный ум. Если умственная или физическая усталость,то яйцо наполняет тело силой и энергией. 
> 
> Второй: Выравнивается дыхание, для этого мысленно три раза произносится фраза:" В деле поддержания жизни (вдох), взращивание дыхания не имеет равных (выдох). Далее такой темп поддерживается до конца этапа. 
> Нужно представить как тепло от верхней части тела (плеч и головы) плавит яйцо и расплавленное масло стекает сначала по голове, наполняя её снаружи и внутри теплом, затем этот поток идёт по шее,спускается по рукам,грудной клетке и спине (наполняя все органы теплом),животу и диафрагме,этот поток естественным образом впитывает и уносит все неприятные ощущения и тревожные мысли вниз к ногам (как водопад). После этого он проходит по ногам к ступням и выносит всё через ступни ног в землю. 
> 
> Третий: Выравнивается дыхание. 
> ...

----------


## Харуказе

Есть ещё 2,но чуть сложнее:



> Сокройся один в комнате так, чтобы никто не мог тебя потревожить. Приготовь себе теплую подстилку и ложе, а также подушку высотой в три пальца. Ляг лицом вверх. Тело должно быть абсолютно прямым. Закрой глаза и сосредоточь сердце-энергию в области груди. Положи на ноздри гусиное перо (лист бумаги). Когда твое дыхание станет таким, что перо не будет двигаться, отсчитай еще три сотни вдохов и выдохов.





> Когда ты голоден, прими небольшое количество пищи, но остановись незадолго до того, как почувствуешь себя сытым. Погуляй. Ходи неторопливо, но долго, до тех пор, пока не почувствуешь, что аппетит вновь возвращается. Тогда уединись в тихой комнате и сядь, держа тело прямо. Начни вдохи и выдохи, считая их число: от десяти до ста, от ста до тысячи. Когда ты дойдешь до тысячного вдоха и выдоха, твое тело должно быть твердо и устойчиво, словно скала, а сердце спокойно и недвижно, как пустое небо.
> Если ты будешь продолжать сидеть так в течение долгого времени, твое дыхание приостановится. Ты перестанешь вдыхать и выдыхать.

----------

